# Help with a Timberjack Skidder



## nokiddin (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey guys, I am looking for some help with my Timberjack 200H skidder (I guess technically its a Timberland-Ellicot) with a Hercules winch. 

The winch leaks oil out of the side of the winch, from the plate that covers the spring that controls engaging the winch. The winch only leaks for the first while the winch is running, then it seems to stop after it is used for awhile. I have taken the side plate off and there is a sort of collar that goes up against the shaft that the spring is sitting over. Inside this collar there are two rubber seals and two gaskets, all of which are pretty worn. On the outside of this collar, on the surface where the side plate fits against, there is a groove that looks like it should hold a seal or o-ring, but I found no o-ring or remnant of one in it. Does anyone know if there should be an o-ring in this groove? 

Thanks for any help, hope my explanation isn't too confusing.


----------



## q-tip jr (Apr 5, 2012)

not sure but from your description - sounds like you need to repack the clutch seals. Had to do several times on an older 230 back long ago, found that I could restore the drive discs ( fiber big gear looking things) by putting them in a radiator drain pan filled with lacquer thinner overnight, helps to space them out in the "bath" and let the saturated oil release of the discs. Clutch packings are pretty straight forward - make sure to evenly space the little springs around the circumference, they keep the discs aligned in free spool mode to reduce/ eliminate drag. Packings are available at various places, when I was still in Maine did business with Harold's Logging in Hampden 207-942-8331 btw was hydraulic oil leaking not 90w?? hercules or gearmatic??


----------



## Atlantic Trader (Jul 2, 2012)

Nokidden

I cant help with the winch question, iam just new to buying one a 200H, iam trying to learn a little about this model. I think mine is a 1968 not sure it has serial number 00300, is this near your serial number? Oh ya do you have or does anyon have access to an owners manual. I would like to find one. Thanks


----------



## groundsmgr (Jul 2, 2012)

Sounds like it is time for a seals kit. Old ones shrink, and expand as the oil heats up.


----------

